# Eurotunnel Sizes/Weights



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking ahead to next autumn, when we should have the Mercedes finished, I looked up sizes and weights on the Eurotunnel website:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"High vehicles, utility vehicles or *campervans*

We allocate space in the single deck carriage for cars higher than 1.85 metres and coaches and caravans. The carriages are twice as high as the double deck carriages so there is ample room.

There is no extra charge so feel free to bring bicycles, roof boxes etc. Just inform us when booking. Please note, the max weight laden for a van on our Passenger service is *3.5 tonnes*."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hmmmm....

Looking further and after a bit of digging:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"The maximum dimensions we are able to carry in our passenger carriages are as follows:

Length 18m, height 4.2m, width 2.55m (plus mirrors), light commercial goods maximum weight is 3.5 tonnes. However the Passenger Shuttle will allow exceptional vehicles such as campervans and coaches *up to 25 tonnes* (maximum gross weight on a wagon).

The maximum length for a car and caravan or trailer must not exceed 18m. Length includes bumpers, tow bars and any over hanging load."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So not very clear if you take the first section at face value. I assumes that 'vans' means panel vans and not campervans, but they could have made it a bit more clear.

We will be in the 5-6 tonne weight range so it is necessary to check that we can go on there in advance.

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No. It's not the only thing to do with motorhomes that is ambiguous on their website and which they seem in no hurry to fix.

Just join the coaches and other high vehicles. I'm 7.49 tonnes.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just turn up !!!

Never had any issue when I was running a 4 tonne MH

Andy

(Rubbish website, information is NOT logically located) 

The thing that REALLY annoys me is that they charge a flat rate for a trailer, I used to tow a smart car on a trailer behind my MH. Under 4m total length and I got charged the same as an 8+m caravan. I did query it (there's a thread somewhere on here that I did) and the reply was along the lines of "Our customers find it easier if there is just a single price for trailers" Yeah right, nothing to do with ET trying to screw us for every last penny then !!!!


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Its been discussed before, the 3.5 t limit is referring to Goods Vehicles. And its about which sort of ticket/charges they pay.

I've often travelled with coaches etc on the tunnel

alan


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, definitely what Scouter said.

When they mention vans they are talking about panel vans and the like, not motorhomes.

I think that commercial vehicles over 3.5 tonnes have to use the HGV open trains.

Richard.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

We have never had a problem travelling in enclosed train,M/H and smart car on trailer,max ht 3.2m overall length 12m,gross train wt 6.2t But as noted one price for any trailer regardless of size.Colin


----------

